# Lift kits



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

alright. i'm ready to lift my 06 a few inches, maybe 2.5. I hear good things about the PRG. any other good kits? where can i get my hands on a lift kit and what is the difficulty of installation. this is my first truck and i'm still TOO familiar with it. What kinds of places install them for you and what does installation cost if anyone knows.. thanks in advance.
anything you guys can learn me up on would help.


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

I am getting ready to do the same. I was going to go with the AC Customizers Coil lift for the front. I have access to spring compressors for the install. While the install is tougher and not as easy to remove for trips back to the dealership, it does not have the problem with the coil bucket hitting the control arms. I have still seen people with the revised PRG kit having this problem and I do not want to pay the $500+ for the new control arms.

Does anyone know how much height is gained with the coil lift in the front on a 05 NISMO 4x4? I was thinking of only lifting the rear with the 1" PRG blocks. I am keeping the stock tires, but wanted to level the truck out a bit. Also, have you had to alter the ABS and brake lines in the rear like 4x4parts.com suggests with the rear shackle lift or with the PRG 1.5" blocks?


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

why would you have to remove the lift kit for going back to the dealer?


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

I am sure some dealers would try and say the warranty was voided. All a matter of if it would be worth the fight to prove that a drivetrain malfunction was not directly caused by the lift.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> I am sure some dealers would try and say the warranty was voided. All a matter of if it would be worth the fight to prove that a drivetrain malfunction was not directly caused by the lift.


The way the law is written, they have to prove that it DID cause the malfunction -- not the other way around.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

im still gonna wait for higher lifts


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Slubgub said:


> I am getting ready to do the same. I was going to go with the AC Customizers Coil lift for the front. I have access to spring compressors for the install. While the install is tougher and not as easy to remove for trips back to the dealership, it does not have the problem with the coil bucket hitting the control arms. I have still seen people with the revised PRG kit having this problem and I do not want to pay the $500+ for the new control arms.
> 
> Does anyone know how much height is gained with the coil lift in the front on a 05 NISMO 4x4? I was thinking of only lifting the rear with the 1" PRG blocks. I am keeping the stock tires, but wanted to level the truck out a bit. Also, have you had to alter the ABS and brake lines in the rear like 4x4parts.com suggests with the rear shackle lift or with the PRG 1.5" blocks?



I've got 2" spacers up front (well, 1-3/8 or so but they provide 2" of lift) and 2" blocks in the rear, no problems except that the a-arm hit the coil bucket once. Other than the noise, its no big deal. I suppose maybe once I get bigger, heavier tires it will happen more often, who knows.

Coil lift = much less downward travel available than stock, much more upward travel available (think, it uses stock shocks and mounting points and the shocks are the limiting factor for downward travel)

spacer = just about factory (read pathetic) travel in both directions.

I think I read somewhere that the AC lift will give you about 2.5" so you'd need at least 1.5" in the back but 2" would probably be more level.


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

Love my prg mini lift, will post before and after pics as soon as I figure it out, lol


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

Before:


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

After lift


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

sandiegan05fronty said:


> After lift



how much did this cost you? where did you pick the kit up at? and did you have someone install it or do it yourself?
thanks


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

ooooh, pretty....you guys are convincing me more and more with each picture...


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

sandiegan05fronty said:


> After lift


Did you add longer shocks in the rear and have to extend brake lines and abs lines?


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

Can you guys see the difference from the pics? It is the mini lift from prerunner greg.(prg) Front spacers, back blocks. Love it


----------



## NoLa06 (Jun 5, 2006)

Did the lift affect the warranty?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

NoLa06 said:


> Did the lift affect the warranty?


As with all vehicle warranties, an aftermarket modification won't affect the warranty unless the modified part can be proven to be a significant contributing factor to any failures.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

This truck features a new 3" body lift by performance accessories and the 2" spacer suspension lift. It looks like the best option as of it release (talked to pa and they said few weeks hopefully). Gives the frontier that aggressive look that I think it should have. What do you guys think?


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

NoLa06 said:


> Did the lift affect the warranty?



No, it didn't effect warranty so far, It was kinda funny, I took my truck in for a alignment post lift. The service tech asked "why do you need an alignment" and also asked is it "stock height." Could not tell a lie, when there was a nismo fronty next to mine, and it seemed alot lower than mine. LOL Warrenty is not voided.


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

BTW, I have lots of pic of the install if anyone wants to see. Let me know.


----------



## NoLa06 (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the lift. It looks good. It looks like it sits just as high as the Tacoma Prerunner TRD, which is about the height that I would want to lift mine, if I eva get the money.


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

NoLa06 said:


> I like the lift. It looks good. It looks like it sits just as high as the Tacoma Prerunner TRD, which is about the height that I would want to lift mine, if I eva get the money.


I really like the look, and the drive now. I highly recommnend the lift. I would have gone higher, but any higher would need bigger tires and rims. Don't plan on replacing tires and rims until stock need replaced.


----------



## frontin40 (May 8, 2006)

its official..... Calmin released there 5" lift for the four wheel drive, and at a great price
http://www.purenissan.com/new_page_12.htm


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

frontin40 said:


> its official..... Calmin released there 5" lift for the four wheel drive, and at a great price
> http://www.purenissan.com/new_page_12.htm



 *WOW* That price is steep! Don't see that any time soon.


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

inyourface1650 said:


> ooooh, pretty....you guys are convincing me more and more with each picture...



BTW not a guy, but a girl, lol love my truck!


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

1295 is not bad at all... i'll be installing this asaotfm (as soon as others test it for me) 

but 1295 for 5" is reasonable... i'll just wait until the kinks work out and they release a revised kit


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

avenger said:


> 1295 is not bad at all... i'll be installing this asaotfm (as soon as others test it for me)
> 
> but 1295 for 5" is reasonable... i'll just wait until the kinks work out and they release a revised kit


Yeah, you are probably right, I think it would require bigger tires and rims. Don't ya think?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

sandiegan05fronty said:


> Yeah, you are probably right, I think it would require bigger tires and rims. Don't ya think?


oh yeah, it will probably look :lame: with the stock tires 

time to start saving a little cash here and there to buy this around sept/oct


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

it probably wont actually be out before then anyway...this is Calmini we're talking about...


----------



## MRDGO (Dec 1, 2005)

d3l0n6 said:


> This truck features a new 3" body lift by performance accessories and the 2" spacer suspension lift. It looks like the best option as of it release (talked to pa and they said few weeks hopefully). Gives the frontier that aggressive look that I think it should have. What do you guys think?



Your truck looks Awesome! What size wheels and tires do you have? I have been looking for wheels but could not find any around here. Does the body lift have brackets for the bumpers?


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh I guess I forgot to mention that this is not my truck, I snagged it off another forum. Sorry but I don't know about this guys tires and wheels.


----------



## frontin40 (May 8, 2006)

I have seen the truck in person and it looks tight. The wheels are 16x8 Eagle 102's with a 1'2 inch spacer with nitto 33x12.5 terra graplers. Heres some pics I took.









































lifted enging bay








stock engine bay








trimmed fender


----------



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

2" lift, 33" BFG MudTarrain.


----------



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Wonder if this will work thanks to another poster.

05 CrewCab, 33" BFG Mud Terrain, 2" lift










[/IMG]


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

That's strange... it's an SE model with LE rims and a 2" lift kit?  




Cascabel3 said:


> Wonder if this will work thanks to another poster.
> 
> 05 CrewCab, 33" BFG Mud Terrain, 2" lift


----------



## Cascabel3 (Aug 12, 2005)

"That's strange... it's an SE model with LE rims and a 2" lift kit? "

Interesting that you would notice that MSBUllY; because I am still confused myself. The BFGs actually were on the truck when I bought her brand new. She came pretty much fully equipped, side step bars, bedliner, extension yetta yetta. I was told by one sales person that this was a showtruck on front display and hence the big tires. They were rubbing on the mud guards and salesperson offered to put stock tires back on. I opted to keep tires and do the 2 inch lift.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmm... well, those are certainly LE rims. Guess the dealer added them since they're 1" larger than the stock SE rims.


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

they had the 33s on there with no lift? what 2in lift did you go with and are those 33 12.50s?


----------



## Wrecked (May 23, 2006)

mudyfronty05 said:


> they had the 33s on there with no lift? what 2in lift did you go with and are those 33 12.50s?


I would like to know this too.


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

*clubfrontier.org*

You all need to check out clubfrontier.org. Tons of info on lifts, tires, etc. I am dreaming about a Spencer Low 5" lift with King shocks, but my kitchen remodel is taking all of my $ at the moment.
Mike D
05 Nismo 4x4 KC


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't seem to get a picture to post but here is my cardomain sitehttp://www.cardomain.com/ride/2600655/1

3in lift from PRGproducts.com
Radflo coilovers
Total Chaos upper control arms
Deaver add a leaf for rear springs
bilstien 5125 rear shocks

The ride is incredible!! way better than stock.

These trucks should come from factory this way.

also have 265/75R16 Firestone destination M\T's


----------

